# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Amphiprion perideraion

## Pedro Azevedo

_Amphiprion perideraion_

*Família:* Pomacentrídeos
*Alimentação:* omnívoro
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 10 cms
*Aquário recomendado* _(mínimo)_: 100 lts
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_ - 1
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo)_: 1
*Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_ 4
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_ 1,2,3

----------


## André Nóbrega

Aqui vai mais uma foto, acabadinha de tirar  :Wink: .




Cumps.

----------

